# 1995 Bianchi 650b Conversion!



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

Revamped my old Eros! It's not complete yet, as it needs fenders and new bars, but I think it's lookin' pretty good.

It's rolling on 650x32b Grand Bois Cypres tires.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

VERY nice! Looks like a pass hunter now!


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks! Hoping some hammered fenders and new bars (these ones must have been wrecked, as they are bent inwards) will really complete the look


----------

